# 3D Archery shoot make plans NOW!!!



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

*Bridgerland Classic 2009
Outdoor 3D and Golf Shoot*

Those of you that said you did not have enough notice last year well here you go, mark your calendars and start planning your camping trip with a weekend of shooting mixed in as well, bring your dogs, family, neighbor etc and plan on having a good time.

*Dates April 25-26 2009*

Friday April 24th set up course 4:30pm All Cache Archers who come set up will get ONE free FUN round.

3D Format includes 2 money shoots, ALL SHOOTERS WELCOME
Saturday 30 unmarked 3D targets (no range finders)
Sunday marked yardage

Fun Shooters both days

Times shotgun start
Saturday 9am to 40 pm last round
Sunday 9am to 1pm last round

Money shooters must turn score card in as course is completed

Money Round
50% payback
$30.00 (payback both Saturday and Sunday)

Fun Round
$15.00 Non members
$10.00 Members ($5.00 second fun found for all)
$5.00 All youth 14 and under

Golf Shoot 
$5.00 adults or Free if you shoot the 3d round
All youth free 14 and under

Location: Hardware Ranch located 15 miles east of Hyrum, Utah in the beautiful Blacksmith Fork Canyon (bring your fly rod)

Make a weekend of it and camp; you supply your own stuff, shelter, food, etc&#8230;.

Lunch will be available both days

Annual Potluck Saturday night (time will be determined) bring your favorite Dutch oven meal, bread, dessert or salad and have a good time!

I will post a link to the flyer when available!

Any questions???????


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet im looking forward to this shoot again. I had a blast last time. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

You can even shoot a Hoyt. its outside the noise wont bother anyone! :lol: just kidding its a great time for the whole family.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My bother in law and my buddy and I will be up there for both days shooting.O yea my wife sister and my buddy girl friend will proudly be there. It a fun times.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I am glad you are planning on making it again, are you going to camp this year?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

GSPS ROCK said:


> I am glad you are planning on making it again, are you going to camp this year?


we where talking about getting a room in logan. But not for shure yet.We had so much fun last year and the dud we shot with told us so much stuff that we where doing wrong. so we learned and hopfuly we can learn again this time and get better on are shooting.Im more comfortble on my shooting after up there last year.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT

Keep making plans!

You will regret it if you fail to make this weekend shoot!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Posted it in the front break room here at Easton so hopefully some of our folks that shoot will make it up there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

We are looking forward to this I hope i have my new arrows ready to go by then.Dont miss out guys it a fun shoot and a nice little hiking around.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

is there plenty of places to camp? and this is open to anyone correct? and how much for the weekend


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

If the snow is gone lots of camping and anyone can come.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

big_bucker said:


> is there plenty of places to camp? and this is open to anyone correct? and how much for the weekend


Yea there plent of place to camp. here

Money Round
50% payback
$30.00 (payback both Saturday and Sunday)

Fun Round
$15.00 Non members
$10.00 Members ($5.00 second fun found for all)
$5.00 All youth 14 and under

Golf Shoot 
$5.00 adults or Free if you shoot the 3d round
All youth free 14 and under


----------

